# Was ist los auf der Knock?



## uba56

Warte auf eure Berichte,#6 habe lange nichts mehr gelesen,wie sieht es aus.:l :q 

mfg. uba56


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hallo,
habe es gestern mal wieder an der Knock (in der Kurve Anfang Seedeich)versucht. Es hat wenigstens mal was gebissen und Krabben waren noch zu ertragen. Die Ausbeute 3 Brataale, 2 gute Flundern und ein Gurke (22cm)
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Waldi... Was machen eigentlich Deine Teichflundern??? Foto´s???


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hallo,
Scholli und Co. geht es gut. Habe nun auch feststellen können, daß die Burschen auch mit vegetarischer Kost klar kommen. Die fressen locker eine Dose Mais und es ist lustig immer wieder den Fütterneid zu beobachten. wenn eine losfrißt gehts schnell in  eine Freßorgie über. Es werden aber immer die Maiskörner attakiert, die sich durch die Wasserverwirbelungen bewegen.
Natürlich gibt es auch reichlich Würmer und Fisch. Die größte Flunder ist so ca 30cm und saugt eine 10cm große Sardine mit einmal ein. Es ist manchmal nicht zu glauben was die schlucken können.
Ich werd euch demnächst maq wieder ein paar Bilder machen.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Sylverpasi

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Ja super für die Info! Ist echt astrein mit Deinen Platten!!! #6#6#6


----------



## Aal-Peter

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hallo Waldi,

wir haben uns am Donnerstag an der Knock gesprochen. Haben auch nur zwei kleine Brataale (zurückgesetzt) und 2 Platte und eine Aalmutter gefangen. 

Wie ist es denn im Hafen (wo) gelaufen??

Im Hafen lief bei uns dann abends auch nicht wirklich was. 2 Brataale und 2 Schollen, ziemlich mager. Leider haben wir am Marinekai auch keine Blickjes gefangen, so dass wir mit Watt- und Tauwürmern geangelt haben. Wir waren auf der Westseite.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hallo Aal-Peter,
schön das ihr Euch meldet und herzlich willkommen im Board. Im Hafen lief gar nichts. War bis 05.00 Uhr an der kleinen Schleuse. Nur eine kleine Flunder, kein Aal obwohl ich auch Heringsfetzen und auch kleine eingefrohrene Blickjes dabei hatte. Auch auf die kleingehackte Gurke wollte nichts beißen. War schon irgendwie ungewöhnlich.
Frische Blickjes waren auch da noch nicht zu erwischen.
Ich hoffe ihr hatten aber noch an anderen Tagen etwas Erfolg und seit wieder gut im Ruhrpott angekommen.
Vielleicht sieht man sich mal wieder.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Aal-Peter

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hallo Waldi,

wir hatten noch schöne Tage, waren dann an den folgenden 3 Tagen nur noch im Knockster-Tief angeln. Auf Köderfisch lief leider fast gar nix bis auf einen 60er Aal (kein einziger Zander-Biss), wir haben so insgesamt 14 Aale zwischen 42 cm und 60 cm gefangen (nicht einen Schnürsenkel). Die Bisse haben sich auf Tauwurm und Wattwurm veteilt. Zum Glück hatten wir noch keinen Ärger mit den Krebsen.
Wenn Du mal wieder ein Knock-Treffen organisierst (mit evtl. anschließend im Emdener-Hafen angeln) hätten wir, falls wir das zeitlich einrichten können, schon Interesse.

Viele Grüße aus dem Ruhrpott
Peter


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Ein Knocktreffen wird es wohl erst wieder geben, wenn der Dorsch da ist. Das ist frühstens ab November möglich oder wie im letzten Jahr gar nicht.
Wir werden sehen was kommt.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## H.Christians

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hi,

wie sieht es eigentlich mit Wolfsbarschen aus? Werden die noch regelmäßig an der Knock gefangen? Würde es gerne mal testen, wäre aber schön wenn mir jemand Infos dazu geben könnte.

Gruß

H.Christians


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Wofsbarsch habe ich selbst an der Knock noch nicht gefangen, liegt vielleicht aber auch daran, daß ich es zu wenig bei wärmeren Wasser versucht habe. Ab und zu wird wohl erzählt es werden welche gefangen. Ich habs noch nicht gesehen.
Mann sollte mal 2 Stunden mit der Spinnrute die Knock hoch und runter, dann ist man vielleicht schlauer und man geht den Krabben aus dem Weg. Ich hab mir das schön länger vorgenommen, es aber noch nicht hinbekommen.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## suurhusen

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Moin Boardis,
ja mit einem Treffen an der Knock könnte ich mich auch wieder anfreunden. War jetzt 4 Wochen arbeitsbedingt angel entwöhnt. Werde es wohl in den nächsten Tagen mal am Seedeich antesten. Wenn sich was ergibt kommt es hier rein.

<< Waldi >> Soll ich dich anrufen wenn ich los will?? 

mfg Uwe
#h


----------



## muchti

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

*any news an der knock...*
*die motorraeder duerften ja nun langsam wieder verschwunden sein und es duerfte wieder etwas ruhiger werden...*
*interessante faenge im moment...*

*gruss marco*


----------



## suurhusen

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Moin @muchti,

deine Aussage ist ja super?
Geht es auch ein bisserl genauer??? 
Hast du schon gefangen? Oder ist es nur eine vermutung?

mfg Suurhusen#c


----------



## muchti

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

*war eher 'ne frage als 'ne aussage...aber tut mir leid, hab mi wohl falsch ausgedrueckt...*
*i wollte eigentlich nur wissen ob bei euch im moment etwas spannendes an fischen zu vermelden ist...dementsprechend kann man dann, (wenn i wieder zu hause bin!) auch mal planen ans gewaesser zu watscheln...*

*gruss marco*


----------



## Meeresangler32

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hallo gleichgesinnte! 

Was genau meint ihr denn immer mit "knock"?

gruß meeresangler32


----------



## suurhusen

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

@ meeresangler32

Moin,
die Knock ist ein Gewässerstreifen in Emden.
Es ist die "verlängerung" von der Ems in die Nordsee.
Dort ist eigentlich ein gutes Gewässer für Aal, Plattfisch und Dorsch.
Aber in der letzten Zeit war es nur gut für Wollhandkrabben.

@muchti
So böse habe ich das auch nicht gemeint.... 
Ich wohne ja fast an der Knock (Pewsum) habe es aber noch nicht geschafft mich dort wieder breit zu machen.

Wenn ich wieder los gehe kommt es natürlich mit Fangbericht hier rein.

@ Waldi

W A L D I !!!!!!!!!
Wann wollst du es wieder versuchen???
|wavey:


----------



## Meeresangler32

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Danke das du es mir erklärt hast.

Hab ich noch nie was von gehört.

Ich kann euch noch ein Top Wolli gewässer sagen...mein Vereinsteich :m 

Gruß Meeresangler32


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hallo,
Waldi hat gestern spontan die Knock überfallen. Ich war von 10 bis 18 Uhr ca. 300m rechts vom Anleger. Obwohl die Krabben immernoch in der Mehrheit sind, habe ich wenigstens schon mal den Zielfisch zu Gesicht bekommen. Bei ablaufendem Wasser(schon recht flach) konnte ich den ersten Dorsch begrüßen. Ein kapiteler 15 cm Nemo, aber es ist wohl ein erstes Zeichen. Vielleicht ist es in der Nacht schon eher möglich, dass die Größeren etwas unter Land kommen. Wasser hatte 14°C, fast den ganzen Tag Sonnenschein bei Wind SW um 3.
Zwei Brataale und ein paar Minniplatten waren auch schneller als die Krabben.
Also ich so glaube so langsam sollte was gehen. 
Gruß Waldi


----------



## muchti

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

*an die ostfriesengemeinschaft und den emslaender*

*sagt mal habt ihr schonmal einen verwegenen versuch am sperrwerk gestartet...nur mal rein interesse halber...*

*gruss marco*


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Was meinst Du denn mit Sperrwerk. Am Auslauf vom Knockster Tief kann man es durchaus versuchen. Die linke der beiden Mohlen ist da besser geeignet. Es sitzt sich dort aber besch.... und wenn Fisch da ist beist es da auch nicht besser. Auch muß man mit dem steigenden Wasser zurück und das dann auch rechtzeitig!!! Hinten am Knockanleger und noch 500m weiter kann man einfach bequemer angeln und ich meine auch eher für Dorsch und Wittling geeignet.
Wenn Du das Emssperrwerk meinst - lass es bleiben!
Gruß Waldi


----------



## John Doe12

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hey Waldi

Erstmal Petri zu den Fängen,immerhin besser als nichts.

Hab nächste Woche,bzw.ab jetzt Urlaub,vll.können wir uns ja mal wieder Treffen an der Knock zum gemeinsamen angeln.

Es steht auch noch das Zanderangeln aus was ich dir zugesagt habe,sollten wir uns mal drum kümmern.

Werde Montag mit Holger mal zur Knock düsen HW 20.18 Uhr das passt gut.
Man sieht sich

Martin


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hallo Martin,
ich hatte eh schon vor am Montag zu starten, also wir sehen uns. Dann können wir ja auch mal das Zanderangeln planen.
Wenn Du Urlaub hast kann ja schon bald mal was gehen, denn Waldi als freier Einzelkämpfer kann wann er will.
Bis denn dann
Waldi


----------



## John Doe12

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hallo Waldi

Das ist ja klasse,das du auch dort bist.
Wir werden gegen 16.00 Uhr vor Ort sein,da wir Wattis vorher in Upleward suchen.

Also bis Montag und schöne Wochenende.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## ellerof

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Ich möchte demnächst zum erstenmal an der Knock angeln aber ich kenne mich in der Gegend überhaupt nicht aus. Wo kann ich  am Besten Köder kaufen und  wer kann mir  ein Paar Tips geben, wo man  gut angeln kann.
Danke im voraus.


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Unter Menü "SUCHEN" Knock angeben und wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.
Entschuldige, ellerof, aber ich habe kein Bock alles noch mal neu zu tippen. Steht alles hier schon drin.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Pikehunter20

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hi, war jemand die letzten tage an derKnock??? Wollt wohl am WE 12.11. hinfahren, wäre nett wenn ich ein paar news bekommen könnte ob da was geht..... 

LG


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Wir waren am Dienstag 07.11. auch wegen der Vorbeifahrt des neusten Meyerwerftschiffchen an der Knock. Leider nur eine gute Platte. Obwohl eigentlich schon Topbedingungen nix mit Dorsch und Wittling. Auch leider noch viel Krabben.
Waldi


----------



## Laksos

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Beißen denn bei euch auch jetzt noch ÜBERHAUPT keine Dorsche, nicht mal kleine?

P.S.: Hoffentlich sind bei euch bei der Vorbeifahrt des neuen Meyerwerftschiffchens nicht die Knicklichter erloschen!


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Ein paar 20-cm-Nemos waren schon dabei.

Das Schiffchen fuhr ja an den Ruten vorbei und nicht drunter durch!
Waldi


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

mal 2 Bildchen


----------



## Laksos

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Na, wenn wenigstens Nemos dabei waren, heißt das ja, daß die Dorsche euren Landstrich zumindest jetzt nicht aus irgendwelchen Gründen vollkommen meiden. 

(Auf dem linken Bild sieht man doch ganz deutlich, daß das Schiffchen DOCH unter den Ruten durch fuhr!|supergri)


----------



## ems-angler

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

coole sache Waldi ....
sag bescheid wenn der Dorschi wieder unterwegs ist ....


----------



## Pikehunter20

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Wie siehts denn sonst so an der Knock aus?? Ging da noch mehr (Obwohl der Platte ja schon sehr ordentlich ist!), oder sind die Pfannendorsche schon anwesend??

LG, und allzeit Petrie Heil


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Das hoffe ich doch, dass die Dorsche uns nicht ignorieren. Ich glaube schon noch an ein Auftauchen der Ü40-Dorsche an der Knock. Auch Wittlinge werden sich bestimmt bald zeigen. Es ist eben eine Brandungsanglerleidenschafft nötig um es immerwieder zu versuchen, und wenn ich den ersten 6-Pfünder gefangen habe, werde ich vielleicht "Bescheit" sagen.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Pikehunter20

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Mit der Leidenschaft hast du auf jeden fall recht, sonst wäre es auch nicht zu erklären warum ich nachts am ungemütlichen strand sitze anstatt mit meiner Freundin im Bett zu liegen ; ) Werd aber mal berichten wie es So. war werde auf jeden fall hinfahren, wenn du lust hast können wir uns ja treffen HW ist um 17.45 oder so, werde wohl um 11 uhr da sein um Wattis zu buddeln....

Gruß


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Es könnte sein, dass ich morgen auch der Leidenschaft erliege. Obwohl das Wetter so richtig mies werden soll. Das kann aber auch Fisch bringen. Denn ein straffer NW bringt sicher mind. 1 m mehr Wasser. Denke auch in Deiner Würmerbuddelplanung daran! Ich habe es schon erlebt, dass es eine Stunde nach NW nicht mehr möglich war zu graben.
Ich bin heute abend auf Tour (11.11.) Kommt auf meinen Zustand morgen früh an, ob die Brandungsangelleidenschafft siegt. 
Waldi


----------



## Pikehunter20

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

danke für den tip, hätte mich sonst ziemlich geärgert, wenn ich 110 km fahren würde um dann ohne WAtties da zustehen..... Naja, viel. knnste dich ja aufraffen, ansonsten viel spaß heute abend!

LG


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

@Pikehunter20
Gab`s denn was am Sonntag, oder hast Du doch gekniffen bei dem Schittwetter?
Waldi


----------



## Pikehunter20

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

war am so. los, nur bin ich nach Whv gefahren (Auslauf am Kraftwerk) weil mein Mitangler nicht ganz nach emden fahren wollte, leider..... Hatte aber 3 gute Wittlinge, 2 Platte und einen nemo den ich aber wieder zurückgesetzt habe... Werddee aber auf jeden fall sa. Abend hinfahren, um 23 uhr ist hw. denke das es momk. besser im dunkeln läuft......
LG


----------



## suurhusen

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Moin zusammen,
war am Sonntag 10.12.06 an der Knock.
Uhrzeit  : 11:15h - 17:00
Köder    : Wattwurm
System : Brandungsvorfach, Nachläufersystem
Beute   : 1 Dorsch (30cm), 3 Quappen (Aalmutter) (10-20cm)
Wind    : halb auflandig
Spass   : SUPER

Leider ist nicht mehr raus geworden aber immerhin hat sich mal wieder ein Dorsch blicken lassen....

mfg Suurhusen(Uwe)
P.S. An den Angler aus Weener (www.zeevissers.com)
|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Pikehunter20

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Jemand Sa. abend lust mit zur Knock zu kommen???? 21.15 ist hochwasser, mal schauen obs nachts besser läuft ; ) Sonst schonmal jemand die tage wieder da gewesen??

LG & Tight lines


----------



## Harley35

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hallo bin neu hier,tolle Sache mit der Knock.Komm aus Weener und will es auch mal probieren mit der Brandungsanglerei (sonst immer Zander und Aal).Bin am ueberlegen Samstag zur Knock zu fahren,Wattis zu buddeln und um mein Glueck zu versuchen.Vielleicht ist ja noch jemand da? gruss Jens|wavey:


----------



## John Doe12

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hallo 

Hab leider ne Feier heute abend,schade sonst gerne,aber nächstes mal klappts will auch nen Dorsch fangen

Gruß

Martin


----------



## suurhusen

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Moin zusammen aus Pewsum,
war gestern wieder an der Knock. Angekommen um 12:00 und bis 20:00 geblieben. Ausbeute 1 Dorsch von 24cm (er sollte seine Mutter vorbei schicken, hat er nicht gemacht). Achja eine Quappe hat sich auch noch auf einem Haken verfangen (hatte den Haken von außen in den Kiemen).
Jau, das wars auch schon. Also mit einem Wort eine Pleite....

@Harley35
Moin,und hallo im Board und hier im Forum. Wenn du letzten Sonntag an der Knock warst (mit Familie) kennen wir uns schon. Habe leider nichts raus bekommen über den Holland-Link. 

So das wars wieder aus Pewsum....

mfg Suurhusen (Uwe)
#h


----------



## Harley35

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hallo Uwe du hast recht wir kennen uns schon war letzten Sonntag an der Knock mit Frau und Tochter.Werde Heute  Nachmittag versuchen gegen kurz vor zwei an der Knock zu sein.Wenn Arbeitstechnisch nichts schief geht.   Mfg. Jens


----------



## suurhusen

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Moin zusammen,
allen Knock.Geschädigten ein Frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest.
Und hoffentlich einen dicken Fisch auf dem Teller.
:l:l:l

mfg Suurhusen (Uwe)


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Dat hest Du moj schreeven, Uwe #6 


Wünsche auch allen ein frohes Fest, ein gutes neues Jahr und einen phantastischen Saisonstart #h


----------



## John Doe12

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hallo

Ja danke Uwe und das gleiche natürlich an alle anderen hier im schönen Ostfriesland,(Exil-Ostfriesen natürlich auch)

Aso nen dicken Fisch hab ich auch fürs Fest,war allerdings ne Forelle,bin mal wieder ein wenig "fremdgegangen",am Forellensee,(jaja meine Frau weiß davon und sieht in Fischen keine Konkurrenz)  

Gruß

Martin


----------



## suurhusen

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Salve Ihr Knockis,
der Suurhusen hat sich seine Frau und Sohn unter den Arm geklemmt und wird heute an der Knock versuchen Fische zu überreden.|uhoh:

Sollte sich so ein Ding überreden lassen werde ich mich spätestens morgen hier melden. 

@Waldi: Halte deinen Rekord fest. Heute bin ich gut drauf.....:q:q

In dem  Sinne.....
mfg Suurhusen (Uwe)


----------



## John Doe12

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Mist habs gerade erst gesehen,wäre glatt mitgegangen,naja Petri Heil dir und Family

Gruß

Martin


----------



## suurhusen

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Da ist er wieder zurück.
Das Wasser an der Knock war mehr als ruhig. Die Rutenspitzen sind genauso ruhig geblieben.Naja, Schneider sind auch Leute.....
Auch wenn wir keinen Fisch gesehen haben war es ein schöner Tag.


mfg Suurhusen (Uwe)#q


----------



## suurhusen

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

An alle die die Knock nicht kennen, hier mal ein Bild davon. 
Am Bildrand ist der Anleger erkennbar.

mfg Suurhusen


----------



## HeinzBartels

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich verfolge die Beiträge schon länger und heute habe ich nach einigen vergeblichen Angelversuchen in diesem Jahr, insbesondere in WHV, zu berichten, das die Angler die ich heute da mal besucht habe, ganz ordentlich Dorsch gefangen haben. Küstendorsche so um die 50cm - 6 Stück zwei Stunden vor Höchststand. Da mag noch was dazu gekommen sein. 
Das läßt doch hoffen.


----------



## suurhusen

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Moin Heinz,
leider geht aus deinem Bericht nicht genau hervor wo du warst. Meinst du jetzt WHV oder Emden Knock? 

Also, ich für meinen Teil kann nur sagen (schreiben) das es an der Knock momentan (bis gestern) sehr schlecht lief. Wir hoffen ja alle das es bald wieder was wird. Mal sehen villeicht werde ich es vor Sylvester nochmals antesten.

in dem Sinne mfg vom Suurhusen (Uwe)
#6


----------



## HeinzBartels

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Moin Uwe,

gemeint ist WHV und dort der Helgolandkai. Ich habe da das letzte mal im Frühjahr geangelt. Mache es nicht mehr weil zu viele Angler dort stehen und bei der starken Strömung gibts immer Theater mit verfangenen Schnüren und es kommt alle fünf Minuten ein Touri an, um zu fragen, was man denn geangelt hat. Gestern waren dort drei wenig deutsch sprechende Aussiedler mit acht Angeln zugange - erfolgreich denn sie hatten neben den Dorschen reichlich Platte gefangen. Wenn ich nach WHV fahre dann gehe ich auf einen der beiden Polder die vom Parkplatz - Zufahrt Marinehafen - erreichbar sind. Mein nächstes Ziel ist aber wieder mal die Knock - war schon zwei Jahre nicht mehr da.

Also hau rein..........


----------



## suurhusen

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Moin Heinz,
dann ist ja gut wenn es um WHV geht. Hatte schon gedacht meine letzten Ansitze an der Knock waren mit der falschen Angel. War gestern wieder an der Knock. Habe auch was gefangen. 1 Dorsch 28 cm und 2 Aalmutter (Quappe).
Es hätte für auf´s Butterbrot gereicht. 
|wavey:
Naja, dann warten wir mal weiter.

mfg Suurhusen (Uwe)


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hallo Uwe,
da fehlen ja dann noch 41cm bis zum Knockrekord von dem hier links in meinen Händen.
Waldi


----------



## suurhusen

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

@Waldi

#q#q#q#q#q#q#q

mfg Uwe


----------



## Teddy016

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hallo an alle!
ich möchte gerne mal an der Knock angeln,weiß aber nicht wo und wie ich dorthin komme, und wo kann ich Wattis herbekommen?Wer kann mir helfen??
viele Grüße 
Teddy


----------



## suurhusen

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hallo Teddy,
hier kommen deine Infos:

Die Knock ist in Emden-Wybelsum (Jannes-Ohling-Str.) A31 bis Ende dort rechts der Strasse folgen. Es kommt dann eine Brücke, unter der durch dann zweite Strasse links (Ausgeschildert Campingplatz Knock) die Strasse bis zum Ende durch fahren. Es kommt ein Restaurant "Strandluft" dort parken.

Wattis kannst du am Anleger direkt buddeln. Solltest dafür ca. 1 Stunde vor NW spätestens auf NW da sein. (NW-Tabelle auf NDR3 Bildschirmtext Seite 180)

Wenn du am Anleger bist rechts den Weg runter ist die Angelstrecke. (Sehe mal hier im Forum da ist ein  Bild von der Knock drin.


mfg Suurhusen (Uwe)

P.S.
Wann wolltest du hin??? Morgen ist ca. 14:00Uhr NW.#h


----------



## Anjolus

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hallo zusammen!
War heute an der Knock angeln. Zwei untermaßige Dorsche und zwei Wollhandkrabben habe ich an Land ziehen können.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## suurhusen

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Moin zusammen,

@Teddy
Gehe mal auf meine Homepage dort ist der Weg geschrieben zur Knock.
Auch sind zwei Bilder dabei. Einmal die eine Grafik des Zielortes und zum anderen eine Luftaufnahme.

http://www.ewetel.net/~uwe.draeger

Dort auf "Angeln" und dann "Die Knock..."

mfg Suurhusen (Uwe)
#h


----------



## Anjolus

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hallo Leute,
war heute morgen an der Knock angeln. Habe zwei Dorsche gefangen, leider war einer zu klein! Aber war gutes Wetter, wenig Touris... 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## suurhusen

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Seit mir gegrüßt ihr "Knockis".
Ich habe es gestern mal wieder nicht zuhause ausgehalten und mich an die Knock gewagt.|uhoh:
Der Wind war halb auflandig und sehr frisch. Aber außer einer Wollhand(|gr und einem gerade maßigen Dorsch war da nix zu holen....
Aber dafür waren genug Touris unterwegs. Ich kam mir wieder vor wie "Peter Lustig"!!!

(Der Renner war als einer sagte ob ich Aale angeln würde. Darauf , nein Dorsch. Antwort der Touris: Der Aal beißt jetzt nicht!!!!!)

Ich glaube ich muß mir Zettel drucken mit : Dorsch, Nein, und Wattwurm........

Mann kann nur hoffen....

mfg Suurhusen (Uwe)


----------



## Anjolus

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hallo Leute,
war vorgestern nach dem großen Sturm mal wieder an der Knock. Gegen 17:00 Uhr Wattis suchen, war noch immer ziemlich stürmisch. Bin dann aber trotzdem zum Angeln losmarschiert, und wie ich gehofft hatte, flaute der Wind im Laufe des Abends ab. habe insgesamt drei Dorsche gefangen#6 , zwei waren zu klein, schwimmen wieder.

Gruß
Thomas #h


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hallo Thomas,
im Dunkeln mit der Lampe gegraben, ging das denn?
Ich werde es die nächsten Tage auch noch mal versuchen, eh der Winter kommt und das Wasser unter 4° fällt, dann ist es erst mal vorbei.
Du scheins ja übrigens genau so ein Wahnsinniger zu sein wie ich, hast Dich doch erst vor ein paar Tagen an der Ostsee in MP herumgetrieben.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Anjolus

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hallo Waldi,
Wattis suchen ging noch gerade ohne Lampe, habe ich aber auch schon einmal mit Lampe gemacht.
An der Ostsee bin ich immer in der Woche, da ich auf Montage in der Nähe von Wismar bin! Da ist das Wasser wenigstens immer da!:q Leider muß man dort die Wattis kaufen für 20cent/stück, aber meistens fange ich dort mehr.

Gruß
Thomas

P.S. Wie sieht´s eigentlich aus mit Stint an der Knock? Sind sie schon da und wo kann man sie am besten fangen?


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Stinte habe ich schon öffters an der Knock gefange. Immer erst zufällig an der normalen Brandungsmontage und dann wohl auch etwas gezielter mit kleineren Haken und längeren Montagen. Dabei sind wohl keine Massenfänge zu erwarten aber für eine Pfanne voll hat es mal gereicht. Dabei sollte mann zwischen dem Blei und einem normalen Plattenpaternoster noch eine Zwischenverlängerung einbauen, und auch mal vor den Füßen angeln, damit der Köder etwas vom Grund hochkommt.
So mit der Zupftechnik mit Heringspaternoster wie z.B. in der Elbe dem Stint nachgejagt wird habe ich an der Knock noch keinen Stint erwisch. Immer nur mit Wattwurm.
In diesem Jahr war noch keiner dabei, wird wohl erst nach einer Frostperiode möglich sein. Übrigens ist es auch irgendwie sehr eigenartig, daß es in der gesamten Herbst-Wintersaison nicht einen einzigen Wittling gab. Es war vor ein paar Jahren wohl möglich mal 20 Stück zu erwischen, und das waren meistens die Vorboten eh der Dorsch kam. Es ist wohl bei den verücktem Wetter nichts mehr so wie es mal war.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Anjolus

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

@waldi u. suurhusen

Wie wärs mit gemeinsamem Angeln an der Knock am samstagmorgen? Um sieben Wattis buddeln, anschließend bis mittags angeln? 
Würde mich freuen...

Gruß
Thomas
#h


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hallo Thomas,
ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob und wann es am Wochenende geht. Kann ich wohl erst morgen sagen.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Anjolus

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Moin,
war gestern los, um 6:30 Wattis buddeln am Anleger, dann bis ca. um 13:00 Uhr angeln. Habe leider nur zwei kleine Dorsche gefangen, die wieder schwimmen. Der Angler neben mir hatte mit 13 Angeln 16 Dorsche, als ich weggegangen bin. 
Habs auch mal mit Heringspaternoster auf Stint versucht, aber auf die kleinen Wattwurmstückchen ist nur eine Krabbe reingefallen. |uhoh: 
Aber ansonsten war das Wetter gut und frische Luft gab´s auch genug! |supergri 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hallo Thomas,
hat ja nun bei mir leider nicht geklapt.
Dein Nachbar - 13 Angeln? oder hast Du Dich vertipt? Das kann man doch gar nicht handhaben! Ich war bestimmt schon an die 100 x an der Knock, doch so ein Spinner ist mir noch nicht untergekommen. Es gab schon mal Zuckerwasserangler die es mal mit ein paar Ruten mehr versuchten, es aber schnell merkten, dass sie nicht am Kanal sitzen. Als die 5. Rute drin war, waren die ersten drei mit dem je 50g-Blei schon in der Steinschüttung verewigt.
Ein gemeinsames Angeln sollte schon noch mal klappen, ist ja noch Zeit.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Anjolus

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Moin Waldi,
doch es ist wahr! 13 Angeln. Verteilt über 200m. Er ist dann immer von vorne nach hinten durchgegangen und hat alle Angeln nacheinander rausgeholt. Und als er am Ende angekommen war, hat er vorne wieder angefangen! Interessant. Na ja, muß jeder selber wissen. Ich hätte keine Lust, die alle wieder einzupacken, ganz zu schweigen davon, daß man Bisse gar nicht sieht, es sei denn, man steht zufällig an der richtigen Angel...
Mal sehen, vielleicht gehe ich heute abend mal wieder in die Brandung an der Ostsee. Die letzten Male war ich hier auch nicht besonders erfolgreich. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Das ist ja nicht zu fassen, Leute gibts.


----------



## suurhusen

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Moin zusammen,
@Waldi
Ich glaube den kenne ich auch. Der (die) waren schon vor 3 Jahren an der Knock. Ist so ein Bekannter vom Ex-Angelladen aus Emden.

@Anjolus
Sorry Thomas das es bei mir am Samstag nicht geklappt hat. Ich habe momentan von Wasser ein bisschen die Nase voll.
Ich kann momentan im Wohnzimmer die Fische auf der Fensterbank fangen.
(Aussenwand ist komplett undicht)

Aber beim nächsten mal bin ich mit von der Party oder heißt das Partei????

mfg Suurhusen 
:vik:


----------



## Anjolus

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Moin!
Samstag los? Gegen neun, halb zehn Wattis buddeln, dann angeln bis zum HW?
Gestern abend war nix los in der Ostsee, son Mist#q 
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## DxcDxrsch

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Wie wird das Wetter denn am Samstag so? solls nich a bissel regnen?


----------



## Anjolus

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

3°C Ostwind, Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 16%
Ich war noch nie bei Ostwind da! Da kann man richtig weit werfen, denke ich!


----------



## DxcDxrsch

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

öhm weit werfen is an der knock nich so wichtig! is ja keine osstsee


----------



## Anjolus

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hallo Leute,
war heute wieder los! 9:30 Uhr Würmer buddeln, dann bis ca. 17:00 angeln. Habe 5 Dorsche gefangen, 2 schwimmen wieder! War aber echt saukalt, vor allem für die Finger... 
@docdorsch: Da hast du recht, habe erst seeehr weit geworfen(war starker Rückenwind), habe dann aber so viel Kraut in der Schnur gehabt, daß ichs mal ein wenig dichter versucht habe|thinkerg: , und siehe da, es hat geklappt. 

Schade, daß keiner von Euch da war...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hallo Thomas,
ich dachte ich bin schon der Ausnahmebrandungssüchtige, doch nun habe ich wohl meinen Meister gefunden. Respekt! - bei Frost und Ostwind um 5, das war doch gefühlt bei minus 15. Da waren doch die Würmer steif. Ich hatte auch ein wenig drüber nachgedacht, doch mein Brandungsgen hat sich diesmal nicht durchgesetzt.
Wie weit hast Du das eigentlich bis zur Knock? Bei mir sind es 86 km. Da hatte ich auch ein wenig Bedenken vor der Rückfahrt wegen angesagtem Eisregen.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Anjolus

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Moin Waldi!
Ich glaube, ich habe ca. 30km bis zur Knock. Brauche im Schnitt 26min bis dort.
Und brandungssüchtig bin ich, da hast Du wohl recht. Meine Frau meint auch, daß ich ein wenig bekloppt bin, bei so einem Wetter zum Angeln zu fahren...:q 
Jetzt in der Woche will ich mit einem Kollegen auf die Seebrücke im Ostseebad Wustrow, da sollen letzte Woche viele große Flundern verhaftet worden sein. Mal sehen, was sich machen läßt!
Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Anjolus

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Ich glaube, gehe heute mal los an die Knock...


----------



## Anjolus

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

War dort, habe schön Würmer gesucht, anschließend angefangen zu angeln. Dann kam der Regen...#d 
Habe dann eingepackt, weil es ohne Regenhose keinen Zweck hatte. |uhoh: 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Pikehunter20

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hallo,
war jemand in letzter zeit mal wieder an der knock?? Würd mich mal interessieren was da mom. geht, wollte am we wohl hinfahren...


----------



## Monsterqualle

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Kann mal jemand genau beschreiben, wo der oder die Knock genau ist?

Ein Kartenausschnitt oder eine Wegbeschreibung von Oldenburg dahin wäre genial.
Ich würde mich auch gerne mal mit einigen von Euch da treffen.


----------



## arno

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Moin!
Das liegt oben an der Emsmündung, am rechten Ufer.
So lange hochfahren bis man nicht mehr weiter kommt.


----------



## suurhusen

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Moin Knockis,
war gestern wieder Würmer quälen an der Knock.
Angekommen 09:00 zu NW. Ca. 10:00 aufgebaut und losgelegt. Ca. 12:00 der erste Biss. Ein schöner Küstendorsch (47cm). 
Danach sterben im Walde bis 19:00.#q
Naja, das Wetter war herlich.:q

mfg Surrhusen

P.S.
Die Wollhandkrabben sind auch wieder unterwegs.:c


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hallo Surrhusen,
Sohnemann läßt grüßen, hat er doch mit Deinen Würmern bei schon sehr flachem Wasser noch drei Dorsche erwischt. Auch noch so einen schönen 47 und zwei kleinere. Bei mir war nichts mehr.


----------



## suurhusen

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

@Waldi
Ja, ja, mit meinen Würmern. #d
#h

mfg Suurhusen


----------



## Anjolus

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Moin!
Will heute abend auch mal wieder los! Vielleicht geht ja was!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Anjolus

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Moin!
Und es ging was. Ich war mit einem Bekannten da, er hat zwei Dorsche verhaftet, einer war zu klein. Ich habe ebenfalls zwei Dorsche gefangen, einer davon 51cm (Waldis Rekord rückt näher :q ), der andere so um die 35cm. Angelzeit: von ca. 21:30 - 2:00 Uhr. 
Was ich feststellen mußte: Die Krabben waren sehr aktiv. Dauernd waren die Haken blank.#q Der große Dorsch hatte auch Krabben im Magen.

Gruß 

Thomas


----------



## DxcDxrsch

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

morgen gehts wieder los.... attacke!!! ^^


----------



## suurhusen

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

@DocDorsch

Und was hat es ergeben??? Warst du erfogreich?
Ich wollte warscheinlich Donnerstag los..

mfg Suurhusen


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

DocDorsch hatte leider nix, aber der Papa Waldi hatte 5 Platten.
Nur ein Minidorsch war noch dabei.
Waldi


----------



## suurhusen

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Und der Uwe war gestern (mittwoch) mit Frau und Hund auch an der Knock.
2 Platte, ach ne die heißen ja Flundern, haben wir auf die Schuppen gelegt.:m

Die Wollhändchen sind aucch schon wieder richtig aktiv.....:v

Naja, mal abwarten was der nächste Kälteeinbruch bringt.

Bis denne

Suurhusen


----------



## suurhusen

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Haaaaallllllllllllllllooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

War mal wieder einer an der Knock???
Laßt doch mal was hören....
:vik:

mfg Suurhusen


----------



## Anjolus

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Halllooo Uwe!
Warte auch schon auf neue Fangmeldungen, aber nix...
Bin selber auch lange nicht mehr an der Knock gewesen. Schätze, die Krabben werden jetzt unerträglich sein!
Hat eigentlich mal einer probiert, mit diesen künstlichen Wattwürmern von Berkley Dorsche zu fangen? ;+ Ich denke, die Krabben werden diese nicht plattmachen können...|kopfkrat 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Pikehunter20

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hallo, war in letzter zeit mal wieder jemand an der knock? War mitte april da, 5 platte und ein aal. Wollte so. wohl los und würde gerne wissen was da mom. geht.

Mfg & Tight Lines


----------



## suurhusen

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Moin Knockis,
der Suurhusen hat es gestern wieder probiert. War um 16:00Uhr zum graben am Anleger. 200 Würmer waren eine Arbeit von 30 min. (Also, Würmer graben sehrgut)

Dann zurück zum Radarturm. Dort von ca. 17:30 bis 00:00 Uhr geangelt. Erfolg:
200 Würmer an die Wollhandkrabben verfüttert. Sonst nix.

Also wenn ich den erwische der das Schild Unterwasser aufgestellt hat, wo drauf steht: Hier kostenlose Krabbenfütterstation!!!|gr:

Also laßt den Haken hängen und nicht den Kopf... Es könnte noch schlimmer kommen...

In dem Sinne....
Suurhusen


----------



## dirk-mann

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

moin
@suurhusen
bist du oft an der knock bin neu in emden und würde da gern mal mitkommen wenn das möglich wäre

mfg dirk


----------



## suurhusen

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Moin Boardis,
der Suurhusen hat es wieder versucht. 
Der gestrige Sonntag brachte:

2 Aale zum Braten
1 Aal zum schnell zurückwerfen (ca. 15 cm)
4 Platte gut für die Pfanne
und ca. 150 Krabbenbisse

Also von gelohnt kann man da nicht sprechen. Außer wenn man auf dumme Fragen von Touris steht. Die komplette Palette der Fragen war wieder vertreten. Angefangen von "Angeln Sie hier" bis zu "Wo ist den ihre Pose"..
#h

mfg Suurhusen
P.S.
Wer kann mir den Weg beschreiben zum Leybuchtpolder. Habe gehört da soll es schon Wolfsbarsche geben.


----------



## DxcDxrsch

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

hab ich noch nie gehört


----------



## dirk-mann

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*



DocDorsch schrieb:


> hab ich noch nie gehört


Hä versteh ich nicht
war gerad unterwegs in emden nix außer kraben und nem nini aal:c

@suurhusen kann man an der Knock blinkern wenn ja wo?

gruß dirk


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hallo Uwe,
Leybuchtpolder ist ein Gebiet (Polder=eingedeichtes Land) genau an der Leybucht nordöstlich von Greetsiel. Da hast Du also den Tip bekommen den Wolfsbarsch auf der Wiese oder gar neben Zander und Aal im Leybuchtmittelgraben (BVO 15) zu jagen.
Ist bestimmt ein Erlebniss. Auch wenn ich dann so Richtung Nordwest schaue muß ich erst einmal über den Deich , dann noch etwa 1km Wattwiesen eh ich zum Leysand komme. Bei HW könnte dort wohl Wasser sein, bei NW keine Spur von Nordsee. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das wäre ein guter Platz für die Wölfe.
Aus der GoogleEarth-Luftansicht würde ich viel eher andere Abschnitte favorisieren. Das Pilsumer Watt oder bei Utlandshörn. Auch die Strecke an der langen Steinmole ca 1km nördlich Knockanleger ist meiner Meinung nach wie geschaffen für den Wolf, doch wo bleibt er???
Gruß Waldi


----------



## DxcDxrsch

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

das man da wölfe fangen soll hab ich noch nie gehört, bzw. gelesen


----------



## suurhusen

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*



dirk-mann schrieb:


> Hä versteh ich nicht
> war gerad unterwegs in emden nix außer kraben und nem nini aal:c
> 
> @suurhusen kann man an der Knock blinkern wenn ja wo?
> 
> gruß dirk




Moin dirk-Mann,
blinkern kannste an der Knock überall. Nur ob du da was fängst glaube ich nicht so richtg. Wo in Emden noch was gehen könnte ist am Seedeich.
Musst dich da aber auch durch die Krabben angeln...

mfg Suurhusen


----------



## suurhusen

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*



Waldi schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> Leybuchtpolder ist ein Gebiet (Polder=eingedeichtes Land) genau an der Leybucht nordöstlich von Greetsiel. Da hast Du also den Tip bekommen den Wolfsbarsch auf der Wiese oder gar neben Zander und Aal im Leybuchtmittelgraben (BVO 15) zu jagen.
> 
> Gruß Waldi



Moin Waldi,
sehe dir mal das Gebiet an:
53° 30´29,0" N
9° 2`53,4" E
Das ist die Stelle die ich meinte. Und wie du siehst ist dort die Leybucht-Schleuse und nix mit Salzwiesen!!!

mfg Suurhusen
P.S.
Pilsum ist momtentan auch einen Blick wert.


----------



## FelixSch

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Habe ich mal gemacht... Ich lande bei Ebersdorf, zwischen Hamburg und Bremerhaven!
Es sei denn ich habe mich total verrechnet, was ich allerding für eher unwahrscheinlich halte.
Google Maps


----------



## stefanwitteborg

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

http://http://maps.google.de/maps?f...13827,7.107468&spn=0.132493,0.289078&t=k&z=12


----------



## John Doe12

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hallo

Das ist schon richtig Uwe,nur kommst du da nirgends mit dem Auto hin,die Straße die da zu sehen ist,ist die Deichstraße und die ist nicht befahrbar mit dem KFZ,das einzige was geht ist,beim bunten Leuchturm übern Deich zu gehen,aber das ist ja schon Pilsum.
Falls du die andere Schleuse zum Norder Tief meinst,das sieht schon lange nicht mehr so aus,(zumindst in der Kartenansicht),da ist ja mittlerweile der Verbindungskanal zwischen,dann kommt ne Menge Land,mit alten Spülfeldern,das geht nen km im zickzack und dann irgendwann die Nordsee.Früher war da die Schleuse zum Norder Tief,dann kam ne Einfahrt ca.500m und dann warste direkt an der Nordsee,aber wie gesagt,es war einmalWie Waldi schon schrieb ist es in Utlandshörn am einfachsten an die Nordsee zu kommen.


Gruß

Martin


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Moin Uwe,
ich glaub wohl Du hast Dich etwas vertan, das soll wohl eher 7° E und nicht 9° E heißen. Dann bin ich aber doch auch schon fast in der Pilsumer Ecke die ich auch gemeint habe, und Leybuchtpolder ist schon ein Stück weg. Am besten wir testen das mal gemeinsam. Wenn auf Borkum die Wölfe loslegen sollte da doch auch was gehen. Warten wirs ab.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## suurhusen

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*



FelixSch schrieb:


> Habe ich mal gemacht... Ich lande bei Ebersdorf, zwischen Hamburg und Bremerhaven!
> Es sei denn ich habe mich total verrechnet, was ich allerding für eher unwahrscheinlich halte.
> Google Maps




Moin FelixSch,
ja schlagt mich!!!!!

Die Koordinaten sind natürlich falsch. Hier die richtigen:

53° 30´29,0" N
7° 2`53,4" E

mfg Suurhusen


----------



## FelixSch

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*



suurhusen schrieb:


> [...] ja schlagt mich!!!!! [...]


 
Geht so, mein Interesse an Schlägereien hält sich in Grenzen! 
Aber mit einer 7 macht die Position ja auch wesentlich mehr Sinn, denn wir landen dann hier.


----------



## Pikehunter20

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hallo,
war in letzter zeit mal wieder jemand an der knock??? Wollte so wohl mal wieder hinfahren, würd mich über berichte freuen!

LG & Tight Lines


----------



## suurhusen

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Moin zusammen,
an der Knock war ich am Montag. Aber mit Angeln ist dort momentan nix.
Deichbauarbeiten nennen die das. Der ganze Weg ist aufgerissen und die Steinschüttungen werden auch neu gemacht. Es sieht nicht so aus das es dieses Jahr noch was wird.
Ich versuche mal ob ich ein aktuelles Foto mit reingestellt bekomme.

mfg Suurhusen


----------



## Harley35

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hallo Leute war gestern mit einem Kumpel in Pilsum (Dieksiel) Angeln war nicht berauschend der Tag ,waren so gegen 15 Uhr dort.Mussten bis 16.30 warten bis die Flut da war und wir unsere Ruten auswerfen konnten.Die Flut kam gestern sehr langsam auch der Wasserstand war ca 20cm weniger als sonst.Zwei Flundern habe ich Landen können,und eine mein kumpel.eine  das war alles .Wie war es denn bei euch Uwe und Waldi wir haben uns ja beim Wattis buddeln an der knock getroffen,war da mehr oder auch Totentanz,wie sah es denn da mit den Krabben aus.In Dieksiel hat man mit denn lästigen          Biestern kein Problem.                                                                  
gggggg
     Mfg Jens


----------



## goeddoek

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*



suurhusen schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> an der Knock war ich am Montag. Aber mit Angeln ist dort momentan nix.
> Deichbauarbeiten nennen die das. Der ganze Weg ist aufgerissen und die Steinschüttungen werden auch neu gemacht. Es sieht nicht so aus das es dieses Jahr noch was wird.
> Ich versuche mal ob ich ein aktuelles Foto mit reingestellt bekomme.
> 
> mfg Suurhusen




Danke, Suurhusen - dann brauch ich nicht traurig zu sein, dass ich im Moment da nicht hin komme  |supergri


----------



## suurhusen

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Moin Knockis,
als ich war gestern (Samstag) wieder an der Knock. Sind den halben Weg durch gegangen. Dort sind die mit den Bauarbeiten schon sehr weit. Am Weekend kann man da schon Angeln. Unter der Woche jagen die Arbeiter einen weg. So richtig ist es aber noch nicht angelaufen. Hatte nur ein paar kleine Dorsche und einen Wittling. Ein Angelkollege von mir hatte 3 Aalmutter (Quappe). Aber es ist ausbaufähig alles...

Lassen wir uns überraschen.

@ Waldi
Was lief bei dir???

mfg Suurhusen (Uwe)|wavey:


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hallo,
hatte ja auch versprochen was zum Knockangeln am Samstag zu berichten. Wie Uwe schon sagte ist es am Wochenende schon mal möglich an unsere alten Stellen zu angeln. Ist zwar immer noch Baustelle aber wenn die Jungs Feierabend haben gehts.
Jens, am Samstag war Halbmond, da ist der Tidehub immer kleiner. Ideal ist eigentlich Neu.-oder Vollmond und ein frischer Nordwest. Ich hatte auch schon vermutet das dort bei Pilsum das Wasser lange auf sich warten läßt. Aber für Platte scheint es da doch besser zu sein. Wir hatten nicht ein einzigen Platten. Über Tag war das Angeln ohne Kraut, aber noch genug Krabben, eigentlich nie langweilig. Es nervte aber mit der Zeit, dass die Dorsche einfach nicht größer werden wollten. Ich hatte ca. 20 Nemos die alle wieder schwimmen. Nur ein paar halbstarke Wittlinge fanden den Weg in die Pfanne. Uwe und Co. sind gegen 1900 gegangen. Waldi mußte natürlich noch das ablaufende Wasser bei Dunkelheit testen und blieb bis 2200, aber leider auch dann nichts Größeres.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Anjolus

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Moin Leute,
war gestern trotz starken Windes an der Knock angeln. War nicht bei der Baustelle, sondern noch vor der Einmündung des Knockster Tiefs. Habe 15 Dorsche gefangen, davon 14 kleine, die wieder schwimmen, 1 kleinen Wittling, 1 Aalmutter und eine Krabbe gefangen. Hat Spaß gemacht, war ja auch noch relativ mild...
Aber Waldi hat recht, die Dorsche könnten ruhig größer sein!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Lürt

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Moin ich hab gehört das ihr schon Dorsch an der Knock gefangen habt 
dann will ich das Samstag auch mal versuchen ist jetzt vom Sturm gut auf gewühlt
mal gucken was läuft


----------



## Anjolus

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hi Lürt,
waren am Samstag nach dem Sturm auch nochmal an der Knock. Haben zu dritt aber nur 8 Minidorsche und 7 Aalmuttern gefangen. Ab 21:00 kam dann stärkerer Wind auf und Dauerregen setzte ein...
Na ja, hoffe die Großen kommen bald auch!!

Gruß
Anjolus


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hallo Anjolus,
waren den die Bauarbeiter rechtzeitig vor dem großen Sturm fertig mit dem Deich? Könnte mir vorstellen, wenn das Wasser bis an den neuen Weg gereicht hat, und der noch nicht fertig war, doch wieder einiges vom Meer geholt wurde. Ich werde wohl auch in den nächsten Tagen den nächsten Versuch starten. Besser können die Bedingungen nicht sein!!!
Waldi


----------



## Lürt

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Moin Anjolus
das will ich auch hoffen das die ein bischen größer werden
und das Wette ist eigentlich super dafür
lieber ein paar große als viele kleine.

Gruß Lürt


----------



## Anjolus

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Moin Leute,
war heute mit meinem Bruder los. Haben zusammen drei Miniflundern, 1 Aalmutter, 1 Seeskorpion (keinen Knurrhahn!) und zwei Krabben gefangen. Leider hat sich kein Dorsch gezeigt. Vielleicht war es zu ruhig, oder wir waren an der falschen Stelle, nämlich noch vor dem Knockster Tief, wo man mit dem Auto schön oben parken kann, um dann die 50m nach unten ans Wasser schnell zurücklegen zu können  Vielleicht hat ja doch jemand heute einen Dorsch gefangen? Es haben nämlich einige Leute mehr bei Niedrigwasser Wattis gebuddelt.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Lürt

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Moin Thomas ich war Gester auch an der Knock
da war der Bär los ich hab 13 mann gezählt und auf dem rückweg hab ich euch da unten noch Angeln sehen
ich hab auf dem Anleger geangelt 2Dorsche zum mit nehmen 
und eine Aalmutter und eine Krabbe.
Ich will Dienstag noch mal hin dann ist sicher nicht so viel los
dann lauf ich rechts ganz hoch da mal aus probieren


----------



## Anjolus

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hallo Lürt,
kann man da denn überhaupt noch angeln, wenn die alles mit Beton ausgegossen haben? Ich habe nämlich Angelständer, die man in die Erde stecken muß. 
Ich denke, ich werde am Donnerstag nach der Arbeit noch mal losgehen, und mein Glück versuchen...
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Lürt

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Moin Thomas ich benutze ein dreibein dann geht das
da wohl. 

Gruß Lars


----------



## Anjolus

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Moin,
war gestern abend noch an der Knock. Habe aber nur ein Flunder (30cm) gefangen. Sonst gar nix, kein Biß, nix...
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Lürt

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Moin
Ich war gestern auch an der Knock ganz oben die sind schon voll weit mit der Straße heute wollen die den Rest machen.
Ich hab 2 Dorsche gefangen einer war zu klein.
Das Wasser kam zu langsam und Wind im rücken das sind Scheiß 
bedingungen.


----------



## juergenahlers

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Moin!
Ich habe mich gerade hier angemeldet und habe die Kommentare über das Brandungsfischen gelesen! Möchte mich erstmal vorstellen. Bin 53 Jahre alt, aus Delmenhorst und fische seit dem ich Kind war. Nun zum wesentlichen:
Ich habe mir auch überlegt einmal zur Knock zu kommen! Ich bin immer häufiger aus beruflichen Gründen in Greetsiel. Kann mir jemand sagen wo genau die Angelstellen sind? Ich war schon mal an der Stelle wo das Knockster Tief in die See geht. Kann man auch bei Greetsiel oder Pilsum in der Brandung fischen? Macht das überhaupt Sinn? Danke für eure ehrlichen Antworten!


----------



## Lürt

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Moinsen 

Ich war am 19.12 an der Knock Angeln auf der Mole,
ob wohl das Wasser sehr langsam kam, und fast kein Wind war,
hab ich 6 schöne Dorsche gefangen, zwei über 40cm.
Vier hab ich gleich Abends in die Pfanne gehauen; SEHR LECKER 

Gruß Lars und Frohes Fest an alle|wavey:


----------



## DxcDxrsch

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Welche Mole meinste denn? Da bei dem Süßwassereinlauf oder what? oder meinste den Anleger?


----------



## Lürt

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Den Anleger bei Strandlust meinte ich, wo jetzt Bauarbeiten drauf sind, 
sonst kommt man da ja nicht drauf,(ist ab geschlossen.)
Ich war gestern noch ganz oben am Deich, wo die Straße auf hört, 7 Dorsche hab aber nur 3 mit genommen.


----------



## Pikehunter20

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hi, war jemand mal wieder an der Knock? Würd mich über berichte freuen wollte am we hinfahren, nicht das ich die 100 km umsonst fahre^^ Danke schonmal!

Tight Lines


----------



## Pikehunter20

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

War heute, also Samstag los, haben um halb neun watties gebuddelt und um halb zehn haben wir unsere Sachen aufgebaut. Hab 6 kleine Dorsche gefangen die allesamt wieder schwimmen sonst leider nix, haben um 15 Uhr eingepackt weil das Wasser anfing wieder abzulaufen... Es war verdammt windig und zeitweise hats geregnet, eigendlich wird mann ja bei solchen Verhältnissen entlohnt aber diesesmal leider nicht^^

Tight Lines


----------



## suurhusen

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Heute hat s mich zur Knock verschlagen. Leider war garnix drin.

Als wir heute ankamen saßen schon zwei Angler da. Im laufe des tages kam dann raus das die schon seit gestern Nacht da waren. Insgesamt hatten die 75 Dorsche an "28!!!!!" Ruten. Fast alle Dorsche waren um die 20-25cm. 
Das sind dann die Angler die laut schreien weil keine Fische mehr da sind.
Sowas ist für mich zu hoch....

mfg Suurhusen


----------



## Upi

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hallo suurhusen
Das ist ja wohl der Gipfel der Frechheit, solche Typen sollte man die Angelruten um die Ohren hauen!!!!!

Geht jetzt denn noch was an der Knock?


----------



## Adlerfan

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

die haben doch die leo-babys nicht etwa mitgenommen, oder?


----------



## Dorschjäger71

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hi leute! Ich möchte dieses WE zum Knock fahren Wattis kann ich doch dort finden oder?


----------



## Ice Bear 66

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Moin Uwe (Suurhusen)

Wollte am WE eigendlich zur Knock kommen, aber ein paar Freikarten am Sontag für die Jagd und Hund haben mich im letzten Moment umgestimmt... Das WE darauf bin ich schon ausgebucht, und darauf bin ich am Oeresund. 
Aber irgendwie kriegen wir das schon hin, das ich zu euch runterkomme!!!
An Lust soll es nicht scheitern, nur die Zeit macht oft einen Strich durch die Rechnung!

Bis bald und Petri heil

Cassi|wavey:


----------



## difi

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

hallo zusammen

eine frage zur schönen insel juist, die ja nicht so weit von der knock entfernt ist:

ich angel sonst nur im sommer auf juist. bin jetzt das erste mal ostern dort. kann ich dort auf der strandseite im märz mit dorschen rechnen? im sommer habe ich noch nie einen dorsch erwischt. immer nur platte und wölfe.

wenn ja, gibt es was besonderes zu beachten?

gruss

dirk


----------



## suurhusen

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*



Dorschjäger71 schrieb:


> Hi leute! Ich möchte dieses WE zum Knock fahren Wattis kann ich doch dort finden oder?



Moin Dorschjäger,
Wattis kannst du da direkt am Strand graben. Wenn du vom Parkplatz kommst siehst du direkt den Anleger. Davon auf der rechten Seite kannst du graben.
Vielleicht sehen wir uns am Sonntag..

mfg Suurhusen:vik:


----------



## Dorschjäger71

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Moin Dorschkiller!
 Danke für die info und ich werde es wohl heute "Sonntag mal versuchen". Bei dem wetter bleibt nichts anderes übrig!|supergri Habe meine freundin soweit das sie mitkommt!Grins Vielleicht sieht man oder erkennt man sich ja! Mußt nur nach einer schwarz haarigen frau mit piercing in der ober lippe schauen! Gruß


----------



## Dorschjäger71

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hallo war sonntag am Knock leider kam ich etwas zuspät zum Wattis buddeln. Ich war erstmal sauer #q. Aber habe dann bei dem wetter einen spaziergang gemacht und mir den Knock angeschaut. Es war ein einsamer angler dort. Ich total aufgeheizt suche mir mit meiner freundin schnell tauwürmer um wenigstens ein bisschen zu angeln und das wetter besser geniessen zu können. Habe mich rechts vor dem speerwerk am knocker-tief gesetzt. leider nichts gefangen,war mir auch klar! :r Aber der sonnenschein war super und wir haben beschlossen das der Knock jetzt unser anlaufziel für ausflüge(mit Angeln) Grins wird. Ich bedanke mich nochmal bei allen die mir die tipps gegeben haben. Gruß


----------



## Lürt

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Moinsen

War die letzten Tage mal wieder jemand an der Knock Angeln
läuft da noch was?

Gruß Lars#h


----------



## Harley35

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hallo Leute,
war am Samstag an der Knock Angeln bei der Sturmflut.War ganz schön heftig,hab mich ca. 200 m links neben dem Anleger gesetzt.Wattis hab ich Freitag schon gesucht.Das war auch mein Glück,denn als ich um 11.15 Uhr ankam war der Anleger schon fast nicht mehr zu sehen.Hab aber nur 1,5 Std. geangelt weil es einfach zu heftig wurde mit dem Sturm.Hab 170 g Kralle genommen.Da ich überall dünne geflochtene draufhatte ging das auch noch mit dem Schurbogen vom Wind her.Hab die Ruten flach über den Boden gelegt.Die Rutenspitze ca. 1 Meter vom Boden weg.Das klappte gut,doch das Kraut,Schilf und Treibholz machte das Angeln unerträglich.Gebissen hat auch gar nichts.Nach 1,5 Std. habe ich dann eingepackt.Naja einen Versuch war's wert.
Gruß Jens


----------



## suurhusen

*Das AUS an der Knock???!!!*

Moin zusammen,
hat es sich bald erledigt an der Knock angeln zu gehen?
Laut Zeitungsberichte plant ein Dänischer Energiekonzern dort den Bau eines Kohlekraftwerkes.
http://www.ostfriesen-zeitung.de/index.php?pageId=5&org_ressort=GE&edat=2006-09-19&article=321477

Was meint Ihr dazu?

mfg Suurhusen


----------



## mstani

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Da dauert es bestimmt nicht mehr lange und sie beantragen die Untermischung von Zement im Watt, um Parkplätze für Besucher und Angestellte zu schaffen! #q

Ups, ich hoffe damit jetzt keinen auf noch schwachhirnigere Ideen gebracht zu haben! |kopfkrat

Ob wohl, ist doch ein super Programm: Windenergie die Dänen und ihre „Kohle“! :v


----------



## noworkteam

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

na vielleicht könnt ihr dann prima wolfsbarsch angeln...???

gruss

noworkteam


----------



## mstani

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Na es reicht doch schon das der Oktopus und andere Südländer in der Nordsee zu finden sind! Demnächst wird bei Gandersum noch ne Schleuse eingebaut (mit Fischtreppe versteht sich) und unsere schönen, äußeren Binnengewässer erfreuen sich Regenbogenforellen ohne Ende. Die "Angelfreunde" Jubeln schon! 

Wozu nen Regenwald, wenn Fichten einfacher zu ernten sind? :k#q


----------



## mstani

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Nichts gegen Windkraftanlagen! Diese kann man aber auch auf der Westseite der „Hamburger Sand“ oder besser auf der Bank westlich der „Ley“ bauen. Südwärts der kleinen „Hörn“ ist auch viel Platz!#d[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Reden wir hier von Naturschutz oder von „Return on Investment“? Gerade in diesen Fragen lassen sich „DIE“ Ersteller von Windkraftanlagen (ich nenne nicht einen Namen), schon im Bezug auf die Löhne ihrer Arbeiter, - „infrastrukturell“ nicht lumpen! #c[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Was soll's, schon meine Kinder erleben noch die Ölplattformen im Nationalpark NW! Ob sie es wollen oder nicht. Sie fahren dann zwar nicht mehr mit „Benzin“, aber ihre Medikamente und Kunststoffe wollen sie sicherlich nicht missen!:c[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Als Naturfreunde und Beobachter, in unzähligen Stunden, wissen wir alle schon lange um die Brücke zwischen Physik und Information. Oder um die Bedeutung der Information (5) in der Physik (Anregung für alle Stringtheoretiker)! |kopfkrat[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Angler sind Naturwissenschaftler! Oder was denkt ihr, an was wir in sechs Stunden eintönige Wellen [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]denken? An die „Wellen“! [/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Liebe Grüße[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Michael [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Ostfriese3000

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hey,
ich persönlich war bei der Gründung der Bürgerinitiative gegen das Kohlekraftwerk dabei.Wenn jemand Interesse hat kann er sich ja gerne bei mir melden.Werde dann mal bekannt geben wo und wann das nächste Treffen der BI ist.


----------



## DxcDxrsch

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Der Zeitungsbericht is vom 19.09.2006^^ Die Planung is doch längst umgeschmissen 
Jedenfalls soweit ich weiß... ich hab mit Dr. Hermann Scheer über hier in der gegend geplante Kohlekraftwerke gesprochen... da sind viele Städtenamen gefallen, aber von Emden war nie die Rede.


----------



## suurhusen

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*



DocDorsch schrieb:


> Der Zeitungsbericht is vom 19.09.2006^^ Die Planung is doch längst umgeschmissen
> Jedenfalls soweit ich weiß... ich hab mit Dr. Hermann Scheer über hier in der gegend geplante Kohlekraftwerke gesprochen... da sind viele Städtenamen gefallen, aber von Emden war nie die Rede.



Moin DocDorsch,
leider liegst du da ein bisschen falsch. Der Zeitungsbericht der mir hier vorliegt ist vom 02.03.2008, Titel " Borkum fürchtet um die Luft".
Das die den Plann fallenlassen oder fallenlassen wollen ist da nicht erwähnt.
Auch wenn du auf die Seite der GAl-Emden gehst wirst du feststellen das erst vor kurzem eine Bürgerinitiative gegründet wurde um genau das Kohlekraftwerk zu verhindern.
Du glaubst doch nicht das die sich das Geld entgehen lassen....

Die Ironie ist ja das die Steinkohle mit Schiffen aus Australien angefahren werden soll. Gut das es keine Umweltverschmutzung gibt. ;+

mfg Suurhusen


----------



## suurhusen

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*



mstani schrieb:


> [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Nichts gegen Windkraftanlagen! Diese kann man aber auch auf der Westseite der „Hamburger Sand“ oder besser auf der Bank westlich der „Ley“ bauen. Südwärts der kleinen „Hörn“ ist auch viel Platz!#d[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Reden wir hier von Naturschutz oder von „Return on Investment“? Gerade in diesen Fragen lassen sich „DIE“ Ersteller von Windkraftanlagen (ich nenne nicht einen Namen), schon im Bezug auf die Löhne ihrer Arbeiter, - „infrastrukturell“ nicht lumpen! #c[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Was soll's, schon meine Kinder erleben noch die Ölplattformen im Nationalpark NW! Ob sie es wollen oder nicht. Sie fahren dann zwar nicht mehr mit „Benzin“, aber ihre Medikamente und Kunststoffe wollen sie sicherlich nicht missen!:c[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Als Naturfreunde und Beobachter, in unzähligen Stunden, wissen wir alle schon lange um die Brücke zwischen Physik und Information. Oder um die Bedeutung der Information (5) in der Physik (Anregung für alle Stringtheoretiker)! |kopfkrat[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Angler sind Naturwissenschaftler! Oder was denkt ihr, an was wir in sechs Stunden eintönige Wellen [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]denken? An die „Wellen“! [/FONT][/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Times New Roman, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Liebe Grüße[/FONT][/FONT]
> [FONT=Times New Roman, serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Michael [/FONT][/FONT]



Moin Michael,
ich weiss was ich denke wenn ih die Wellen beobachte. Und das sind keine ferkelischen Gedanken. Ich freue mich darüber und mache mir Gedanken wie es weitergehen soll.
Gerade als Angler ist man ja die Natur angewiesen. Und wenn das so weitergeht können wir alle nurnoch am "Forellenpuff" angeln oder wir benutzen ProPilki oder Angelkönig oder wie die einschlägigen Angelprogramme noch heißen.

mfg Suurhusen (Uwe)


----------



## mstani

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

>>...oder wir benutzen ProPilki oder Angelkönig oder wie die einschlägigen Angelprogramme noch heißen.<<

Kann ich mir so richtig ausmalen, wie Du mit HUD und Hochleistungsrechner im Wohnzimmer die Wellen genißt! :q

Gruß
Michael


----------



## DxcDxrsch

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

hmm ok dann nehm ich alles zurück und behaupte das gegenteil!


----------



## chrischan-

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

moin, ist an der knock was los?


----------



## suurhusen

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

HAAAALLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOO,

ist einer der Kock Junkies mal wieder da gewesen????

Läuft momentan überhaupt was dort??????


WALDI!!!!!!!!!!! Harley !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Keiner mehr da???

Meldet euch mal

mfg Suurhusen (Uwe)


----------



## Pikehunter20

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Soo haben fast Oktober also muss es ja solangsam wieder losgehen, oder? Schon mal wieder jemand da gewesen??


----------



## Aal-Peter

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hallo Knockie's,

wäre schön zu erfahren, ob was geht. Für mich ist die Anreise aus dem Ruhrpott immer etwas aufwendiger und ich 
kombiniere Knock dann immer mit Emdener Hafen oder Kanal z.B. Knockster Tief Richtung Wybelsum/Twixlum.....
Wie sieht es denn mit der Krabben-Plage aus in den Kanälen.
Kann man da zur Zeit überhaupt mit Wurm oder Köderfisch auf Aal und Zander angeln oder sitzenb gleich die Kraber drauf????

Für ein paar Info's wäre ich sehr dankbar, da ich ja nicht mal eben testen kann und mein Onkel aus Emden leider schon lange verstorben ist um an Info's zu kommen.

Viele Grüße aus dem Ruhrpott
Peter


----------



## Pikehunter20

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hi, war jemand mal wieder an der Knock? Mich würd mal interessieren ob der Dorsch schon da ist ; )


----------



## stefanwitteborg

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

...was für Dorsche...
...20 cm Baby´s...
...man sollte sich verkneifen da zu angeln wenn von 10 Fischen einer Maß hat...


----------



## suurhusen

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Moin Knocki´s,
ich war in letzter Zeit wieder an der Knock.
Habe ein paar Wittlin ge verhaftet und einen Dorsch.
Es kommt langsam wieder.

@stefanwitteborg
Hallo,
ich weiß zwar nicht wie du auf deine Aussage kommst, aber ich habe da schon andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Klar hast du auch kleine Dorsche da.
Und das ist nicht nur an der Knock so.
Oder angelst du nur große Fische?? Wenn ja schreib mir bitte wo.
Da komme ich auch hin. (Bitte keinen Antwort wenn es ein Forellenteich ist)


mfg Suurhusen


----------



## Pikehunter20

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

das hab ich mich auch gerade gefragt @ suurhusen!

Aber vieleicht gehört er ja zu denen die im Winter immer schön mit dem Kutter rausfahren um die Großen (Laich-)dorsche zu fangen, was natürlich viel besser und waidgerechter ist^^

Und da die kleinen in 97 % der fälle so gehakt werden das mann sie ohne schäden zurücksetzten kann ist es auch vertretbar wenn ein paar nemos dazwischen sind, mann klann leider in der Brandung nicht nur auf maßige angeln!


----------



## ems-angler

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

moin moin

meld mich auch mal wieder nach langer zeit  ...
wollten demnächst auch mal wieder zur knock nach langer pause ;-) nun sollten die krabben sich ja verzogen haben ...


----------



## Lürt

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Moin ich war nach langer zeit, mal wieder an der Knock Angeln.
und das Samstag! (bin ja kein Schön Wetter Angler)
von 14.00Uhr bis 17.00Uhr so gut habe ich in so kurzer zeit da noch nie gefangen.
20 Wittlinge bis 32cm und 2 Dorsche der größte war 45cm.
Dem Wetter sei Dank.

Gruß Lürt:q


----------



## Anjolus

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Moin!
war heute auch da, habe aber leider nur 5 Wittlinge gefangen... Aber es gab jede Menge frische Luft. :q
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## stefanwitteborg

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

...das ist meine Erfahrung von der Knock...
...und ich komme seit 30 Jahren zu euch nach Ostfriesland...
...angel aber meistens im Süsswasser...
...ab und an aber auch im Salzwasser, und da sind die Tage mit kleinen Dorschen definitiv in der Überzahl...
...klar fängt man mal bessere Fische, aber meiner Meinung nach nicht oft genug...


----------



## Lürt

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Moin

Ich hab Gestern ein paar schöne Dorsche gefangen :m
49cm 45cm und zwei von 38cm und ein paar kleine Wittlinge
schöne Fische.
war Samstag noch jemand da?

Gruß Lars


----------



## Albert von Bieren

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

knock ist auf jeden Fall gut.Wenn man nur kleine fängt sollte man grössere haken benutzen oder einige meter weiter gehen.
An der Emsmündung läuft das auch an manchen tagen so.
einmal grosse und andermal is der kindegarzten vor ort.
da hilft dann meist nur ein stellenwechsel.


----------



## Pikehunter20

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

was läuft mom? Will am WE wol an die Knock... War Sonntag in WHV, haben gut Dorsch (2x 49, 1x 40 und einige um die 30 gefangen ; )


----------



## Upi

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Moin!
Wie sieht es aus, ist die Knock noch frei von Eis?

Wir haben Langeland abgesagt und nun möchte ich meine Ausrüstung aber doch noch mal ausführen!


----------



## orca82

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

hallo,
ich will es nächste woche mal an die knock. wo bekommt man die wattwürmer her? kann man sie in emden kaufen oder selber graben ? 
gruß orca


----------



## tammi

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Die Beiträge sind ja jetzt schon ziemlich alt.

Deswegen würde ich das Thema wieder aufbereiten.

Was ist zu dieser Jahreszeit dort los?

Liebe Grüße. Tammi.


----------



## suurhusen

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Moin zusammen,
aktuell ist die Knock noch Eisfrei. War gestern dort mit den Hunden.
Angler Fehlanzeige. Wasser ist auch sehr kalt. (2°)
Momentan solte dort nix laufen....

Werde es mal wieder im Februar antesten....

mfg Suurhusen


P.S.

WALDI!!!!! Lebst du noch???


----------



## Der Boris

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

@ Orca82

kaufen kannst du Würmer soweit ich schon rausgefunden habe nicht, aber dafür selber graben, direkt an der Knock! An der Mole beim Cafe Starndlust!

MfG Boris


----------



## Der Boris

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

@ Pikehunter20

Wo habt ihr denn in WHV geangelt? Vom Helgolandkai aus oder von noch wo anders? Mit was für Ködern habt ihr denn dort geangelt? Waren letzte Tage da und sind mit nem Schneider nach Hause gefahren!

MfG Boris


----------



## orca82

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

danke boris, werde es nächsten monat mal dort versuchen.


----------



## angel-andre

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Moin Moin 

will demnächst auch mal wieder zur kNOCK SCHEINT MOMENTAN GUT ZU LAUFEN Wattwürmer gibt es auch genug vor ort. Also nur noch auf den Wasserstand achten und los gehts:vik:


----------



## Brandungsangeln1

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Guten Morgen liebe Brandungsangler !!

In der ersten Aprilwoche in den Osterferien möchte ich wieder an der Knock angeln. Habe dort bisher nur in den Sommerferien geangelt. Was läuft denn so im April ? Gibt es um die Jahreszeit genügend Wattwürmer ? Danke für Eure Antwort, Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Brandungsangeln1

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*



Brandungsangeln1 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen liebe Brandungsangler !!
> 
> In der ersten Aprilwoche in den Osterferien möchte ich wieder an der Knock angeln. Habe dort bisher nur in den Sommerferien geangelt. Was läuft denn so im April ? Gibt es um die Jahreszeit genügend Wattwürmer ? Danke für Eure Antwort, Gruß Thorsten



Guten Morgen,

war noch niemand seit meinem letzten Eintrag dort ?
Ich freue mich auf Antworten, da ich am 02.April dort
angeln möchte, Vielen Dank Gruß Thorsten


----------



## orca82

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

ich habe es leider immer noch nicht geschafft dort zu angeln


----------



## Der Boris

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

So, war gestern endlich mal wieder an der Knock. Nachdem wir uns Würmer gesucht hatten, konnten wir ab 11 Uhr mit dem angeln loslegen.
Fangergebnis waren bis 16.30Uhr 3 Dorsche, wobei einer wieder weiterschwimmen musste. Die anderen Beiden haben eine Länge von 43 cm und 48 cm gehabt. Haben auch ziemlich Vorsichtig gebissen.
Dafür war das Wetter aber Top! Es läuft dort noch was......


MfG Boris


----------



## suurhusen

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hat einer von euch mal wieder was von Waldi gehört????

mfg Suurhusen


----------



## mklebi

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

#h|bla:|wavey:
Hallo zusammen,
fahre am 18.07.2009 nach Norddeich.
Hatte evtl. vor mal die Knochk zu besuchen.
Wäre schön wenn jemand dort wär.
P.S was fängt man um diese zeit dort.
gruß Martin


----------



## Buttputt

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hi,
alle zusammen.Also ich will es Samstag mal versuchen.
Danke suurhusen deine Tipps sind echt spitze.
Melde mich dann wieder was da los war.


----------



## Brandungsangeln1

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*



Brandungsangeln1 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen liebe Brandungsangler !!
> 
> In der ersten Aprilwoche in den Osterferien möchte ich wieder an der Knock angeln. Habe dort bisher nur in den Sommerferien geangelt. Was läuft denn so im April ? Gibt es um die Jahreszeit genügend Wattwürmer ? Danke für Eure Antwort, Gruß Thorsten



So, verspätet nun mein Bericht von dem 10 tägigen Osterurlaub an der Nordsee. Super tolles Wetter, viel gefangen, nur das Wattwürmer graben war eine katastrophe. 1 Stunde für 70 Würmer, im Sommer geht das doch viel schneller. Die Plagerei hat sich jedoch gelohnt. 
Folgende Fänge (bei max.Angelzeit von 3,5 Stunden) :
1. Angeltag -  4 Plattfische

2. Angeltag -  3 Dorsche (50 cm, 47 cm und 45 cm) 
    Super Klasse !!  7 Plattfische

3.Angeltag -   1 Dorsch (43 cm) 8 Plattfische

4. Angeltag -   1 Dorsch (35 cm, schwimmt wieder)
                                                                                  2 Plattfische, 1 Aalquappe

5. Angeltag -   2 Plattfische

6. Angeltag -   7 Plattfische

Mit 5 Dorschen, 30 Plattfische und einer
Aalquappe, mit so vielen Fängen habe ich
vorher zwar gehofft, aber nicht mit
gerechnet. Vor allen Dingen der 2. Angeltag war 
sensationell, vor allen Dingen mit den drei Dorschen.
Am letzten Tag (Karfreitag) habe ich einen netten Angler
direkt neben mir kennengelernt. Ich grüße Dich hiermit
und danke für das Flens ! Beim nächsten Mal bin ich dran !

Jetzt freue ich mich schon auf den Sommer, wo ich für 19 Tage in Emden im Urlaub bin. Dann läuft hoffentlich der Aal.
Viele Grüße Thorsten


----------



## Aal-Peter

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hi Thorsten,

Glückwunsch zu den Fängen!

Bin auch ein alter Emden-Angler, ist aber schon lange her. 
Seit mein Onkel verstorben ist, war ich nur noch wenige Male oben in Emden. Kenne mich aber dort gut aus, da wir im Hafen, an der Knock und den Knockster- und Twixlumer-Kanälen so manchen Aalen und Zandern nachgestellt haben.

Würde auch gerne mal wieder ein paar Tage in den Gewässern des BVO angeln, aber seit mein Freund in München arbeitet, finden wir keinen gemeinsamen Termin mehr und alleine habe ich keine Lust. Wann genau bist Du denn im Sommer in Emden?

Wenn Du nur an der See angelst, kannst Du auch mal im Sommer einen Abstecher zum Pilsumer Leuchtturm machen,
da habe ich in den letzten Jahren, wenn ich in Norddeich Urlaub gemacht habe, immer einen Tripp hin gemacht und jeweils an einem Tag (3-4 Stunden) immer gute 2-3 Aale von 60 cm gefangen. Zudem waren auch ein paar Butts und Stinte dabei. Würmer besorgst Du Dir am besten bei der Knock am Gasanleger.

Gruß und Petri
Peter


----------



## mklebi

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hi peter,
ich bin ab 18.7.09 in Norddeich.Würde dort gerne Angeln.Was geht da oder ist es besser an der Knock oder Pilsum oder emden Hafen.Bin für jeden Rat dankbar
lg Martin


----------



## Aal-Peter

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hallo Martin,

bin gerade mit 2 Kollegen aus Norwegen zurück, war wieder ein super erfolgreicher Angelurlaub. Nächster Jahr ist schon wieder reserviert.

Zum Angeln in den Gewässern beim BVO und Umgebung:

Bis Emden ist natürlich von Norddeich ziemlich weit. Würmer kannst Du ja direkt in Norddeich graben, am besten ganz früh morgens, da es wohl eigentlich nicht erlaubt ist. Die liegen ja direkt vorne im Watt. Zum Angeln würde ich nicht bis zur Knock fahren, es sei denn, Du gehst anschließend noch in den Emdener Hafen.

Wenn Du von Greetsiel aus kommend nach dem Pilsumer Leuchtturm rechts die Strasse zum Windpark hin fährst, ganz bis zum Ende, dann musst Du auf den Deich laufen, dann ein ganzes Stück erst rechts runter laufen und dann ein gutes Stück am Deich entlang, da ist dann eine gute Angelstelle für's Angeln an der See. Wenn es windig ist, beißen die Fische zwar besonders gut, aber dann kann bei Flut den Deich durch die hohen Wellen leicht überfluten, so dass Du nasse Füße bekommst. Also ein wenig aufpassen, bei Wind (ab Stärke 4) der vom Meer kommt.

Wenn Du bis Emden fahren willst, musst Du schauen, ob im Hafen was läuft. Kannst mit dem Auto abends mal eine große Runde um den Hafen fahren, in der Regel sind da gegen Abend immer irgendwo Angler. Vielleicht sagen die Dir ob überhaupt was auf Aal oder Scholle geht. Hier brauchst Du Wattwurm, Tauwurm und evtl. Blieckches (kleine heringsartige Fische, die man am Marinekai zu einer bestimmten Zeit mit dem Senknetz fangen kann (im Juni fängt das glaube ich an). Leider sind im Hafen um diese Zeit oft Krabben sehr aktiv, an der See natürlich auch!! 

Dann viel Erfolg und hoffentlich einen netten Bericht im Anschluss

Petri 
Peter #6


----------



## spike3ß677

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Petri bzw. moin moin,

ich bin neu in Knock (Campingplatz) und war dort schon zweimal los habe allerdings nichts gefangen

Brandungsangeln ist für mich Neuland und deshalb bin ich für Tipps und Tricks dankbar.
Nächstes Wochenende bin ich wieder da und dann auch regelmäßig da wir dort einen Dauerstellplatz gebucht haben.

Welche Köder sind fängig (außer natürlich der Wattwurm)?
Welche Fische kann man wann fangen?
Wo sind die besten Stellen?
Ich war einmal rechts vom StrandCafe und einmal 300m links von den beiden Skulpturen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## zander-ralf

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Moin Leute,

macht euch noch ein paar schöne Tage an der Knock.
Ich war vor zwei Wochen auf der großen Demo in Emden. Die dänische Firma DONG wird wohl tatsächlich ein fettes Kohlekraftwerk am Rysumer-Nacken (direkt an der Knock) bauen!!! 
Der Hammer ist, in Dänemark sind diese Werke verboten. Nur die doofen Deutschen bauen die Dreckschleudern, in der saubersten Luft, an der Küste auf. Verbrannt wird auch noch sogenannte Blutkohle, die unter erbärmlichen Bedingungen in Südamerika und Asien für Hungerlöhne abgebaut wird. Der Strom ist übrigens nicht für Ostfriesland gedacht; denn wir haben durch Windkraft eine Deckung von 98%. Nein, nein der wird weitergeleitet. Hier wird nur verdreckt und gesäuert, von der CO² Belastung ganz zu schweigen.
Es ist eine riesige Umweltsünde die gerade anläuft. 
Bei der Demo waren 3.000 Leute. Es wird hoffentlich nicht die letzte gewesen sein. Nächstes Mal müssen 10.000 kommen. Das muss unbedingt noch verhindert werden. _*Ich möchte nicht meine Fische schon "sauer eingelegt" aus dem Wasser ziehen und mich selbst und meine Heimat nebenbei noch vergasen lassen!!!*_

Genaueres unter www.die-friesen.eu bei "Aktuelles".

Gruß aus Störtebeker-Town
zander-ralf


----------



## Brandungsangeln1

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hallo, 

gut drei Wochen vor meinem (Angel)Urlaub in Emden möchte ich mich auch noch kurz zu Wort melden.

*An  Aal-Peter*: Danke  für die Glückwünsche zu meiner Fangausbeute im Osterurlaub. Ich habe auch schon mal einen Abstecher zum Pilsener Leuchtturm gemacht, heißt Dieckskiel (weiß nicht die genaue Schreibweise). Da dort der Schlick weich ist, kann man dort höchstens mit 60 gr. Blei angeln. Das ist für mich als Brandungsangler, wie angeln am  Rhein. Deshalb angel ich lieber an der Knock. Außerdem ist das graben nach Wattwürmer für private Zwecke erlaubt. Es gibt sogar einen entsprechenden Paragraphen, jedoch weiß ich den im Moment nicht. 

*An Spike 30677*: Wenn Du dort noch nie was gefangen hast, wird es Dir garantiert an „Weite“ fehlen, oder Du hast zur falschen Tageszeit geangelt. Auf jeden Fall musst Du bei auflaufendem Wasser angeln, am besten mit Wattwurm. Dann solltest Du mit mindestens 100 gr. Blei, oder besser mit 125 gr. Blei angeln. Außerdem gehe ich immer einige meter ins Wasser um ein wenig weiter draußen mein Köder anbieten zu können.  Dorsche und Scholle laufen in den Monaten März bis Mai, der Aal kommt ab Juni/Juli.

Viele Grüße , Thorsten


----------



## Pikehunter20

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hey, war mal wieder jemand an der knock? Wollte am Samstag wohl hin, würde mich über antworten freuen, vieleicht hat jemand lust mitzukommen?

Tight Lines


----------



## Brandungsangeln1

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hallo liebe Angler,

ist ja sehr wenig los hier im Forum. 
Ich bin Anfang April wieder für 10 Tage in
Emden, gibt es Fangergebnisse ?

Meine Hauptfrage ist jedoch, ob es Wattwürmer gibt ?
Um diese Jahreszeit ist es normal für 60 Würmer, 1 Stunde
graben. Da es aber sehr kalt war und ist habe ich ein wenig
Bedenken.

Ich bitte um Eure Antworten, Danke !!
Viele Grüße Thorsten


----------



## Upi

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Das mit den Wattis dürfte im April kein problem sein!!
Wir haben die auch schon im Februar gegraben (nicht in diesem) und da hat es vorher auch gefrohren etc.


----------



## Brandungsangeln1

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*



Upi schrieb:


> Das mit den Wattis dürfte im April kein problem sein!!
> Wir haben die auch schon im Februar gegraben (nicht in diesem) und da hat es vorher auch gefrohren etc.



Super, vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Dann kann ich ja loslegen.....
Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Brandungsangeln1

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

So, nach einem tollen Osterurlaub, wo die durchschnittliche Tagesausbeute bei 6 Plattfischen lag, geht es jetzt ab dem 10.07.2010 für drei Wochen an die Nordsee. Mein Sohn und ich werden wieder an der Knock und am Diekskiel angeln. 
Gibt es von dort aktuelle Fangmeldungen ? Bin über Antworten sehr dankbar. 
Danke !! Viele Grüße Thorsten


----------



## angel-andre

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

weiss jemand wie es zur zeit läuft? also letzte woche wurden schon wieder dorsche gefangen


----------



## Fanny

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

War einer mal wieder am Rysumer Nacken zum Brandungsangeln?Es ist ja fraglich,ob sich noch etwas fangen lässt,nachdem die Soleeinleitung dort gebaut wurde.MFG


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hi, angel-andre - Dorsche an der Knock beim Brandungsangeln Ende August bei 16 bis 18° Wasser - Wow- das ist wie Kontakt mit ET !!!!
Außer mal ein Aal oder ne Flunder geht nichts - versprochen !!!
Waldi


----------



## angel-andre

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

hatte mich auch gewundert kann nur das weitergeben, was ich von ansässigen dort gehört habe.


----------



## Brandungsangeln1

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*



Brandungsangeln1 schrieb:


> So, nach einem tollen Osterurlaub, wo die durchschnittliche Tagesausbeute bei 6 Plattfischen lag, geht es jetzt ab dem 10.07.2010 für drei Wochen an die Nordsee. Mein Sohn und ich werden wieder an der Knock und am Diekskiel angeln.
> Gibt es von dort aktuelle Fangmeldungen ? Bin über Antworten sehr dankbar.
> Danke !! Viele Grüße Thorsten



Leicht verspätet noch mein kurzer Bericht vom Urlaub
in Norddeich vom 10-31.07.2010.
Es war so heiss, das die Nordsee phasenweise 25 Grad
hatte, und wir einmal um 17 Uhr an unserem Ferienhaus
38 Grad im Schatten hatten.  Das wird wohl der Hauptgrund
gewesen sein, das wir nur 12 Fische bei 14 Angelversuchen
hatten. So wenig habe ich noch nie gefangen. Ein Aal von
51 cm war das Beste. An der Knock waren super viele Krebse
und Krabben, sodass die Haken nach knapp 5 Minuten schon
total leergefressen waren. Wir haben es auch in Diekskiel ein paar mal versucht. 
Mein Sohn hat einmal 45 ausgeworfene Angeln gezählt. Dabei wurden zwei !! 
Aale nur gefangen, wir hatten einen davon.
Na ja kann man nichts machen, in den Osterferien werde 
ich es wieder mit meinem Sohn versuchen. Da läuft es garantiert besser, schlechter geht es wohl auch kaum.
Die Wattwürmer waren jedoch leicht zu graben, das war
fast das Beste beim Angeln.

Viele Grüße Thorsten


----------



## Niclas S.

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

So, ich wohne nun auch in Emden und würde gerne mal an der Knock oder auch im Bereich des Rysumer Nackens in die Brandung gehen.

Wo läuft es denn da gut? Bzw. läuft es da in dieser Jahreszeit überhaupt irgendwo gut?


----------



## Der Boris

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Moin!

War denn schonmal wieder einer an der Knock zum Brandungsangeln? 

Lohnt es sich denn noch nachdem die Soleinleitung am Rysumer Nacken begonnen hat?

Gibt es irgendwelche Fangmeldungen

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten!

MfG Boris


----------



## minibarsch

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Moin Moin Zusammen, 

wollte auch nur mal hören, ob es sich noch lohnt an die Knock zu fahren. 

Wollte am WE meinen ersten Versuch auf Dorsch unternehmen und mich würde interessieren, ob man zu dieser Jahreszeit noch Wattwürmer findet?

Und welcher Köder noch gehen würde. Dachte vielleicht an Tauwurm eine Nacht mit Hering eingelegt |kopfkrat

Hoffe auf viele Antworten.


----------



## Upi

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Wattis müßte man eigentlich noch bekommen, schön tief graben!
Wir haben am 18.11 noch 1400 Stück ausgebuddelt.


----------



## Jacky Fan

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Bei uns sitzen die bei der Kälte etwas tiefer wie im Sommer.
Man muss schon mal 1 1/2 bis 2 Forken tief graben.


----------



## minibarsch

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

So ein kurzer Bericht von der Knock ;-) 

Wattwürmer Buddeln war wirklich was für Große GRINS

Habe in 1 1/2 Std. 50 St gefunden dann alles fein aufgebaut und schön losgeangelt. 

Nach gut einer Stunde zuckte die Rutenspitze. Also Fühlung aufgenommen und angefangen das 150gr Krallenblei landwärts zu kurbeln. Macht ja wirklich Laune. 

Zur Verwunderung zappelte am Haken sogar ein Fisch. Habe mich wie ein Schneekönig gefreut. Wittling Nr 1 des Lebens aus der Nordsee. Herrlich. 

Kurze Zeit Später folgte Wittling Nr. 2. Auch wieder zurückgesetzt. 
Und dann gut eine Std vor Hochwasser wieder ein Rucken in der Spitze. 
Fühlung Kurbeln und siehe da. Mini Nemo Dorschi Nr. 1 an Land. 

Alles in allem kann ich sagen. Bin wohl voll dem Knock Virus verallen :vik: Denke das man mich dort wohl jetzt öfter finden werdet.

Kurz vor Hochwasser kam noch ein weiterer Angler, der mit Tauwürmern loslegte. hatte auch nach kurzer Zeit 2 Wittlinge.

Also scheint dieser Köder wohl auch zu laufen. Beim nächsten Mal werde ich eine Rute mit Wattis und eine mit Tauwurm beködern, dann hat man mal einen Vergleich. 

Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden. Vielleicht schaffe ich es morgen wieder an die Knock. War von euch denn schon wieder mal einer los?


----------



## Upi

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Petri zu den Fischen!
Dann hast du ja alles Richtig gemacht!


----------



## minibarsch

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Danke Upi, 

Ja war echt interessant :q Aber das Wattwürmer so tief stehen können, mein Gott hätte ich nicht gedacht. Vielleicht eine etwas dumme Frage, aber sind die Würmer wirklich nur auf diesem kleinen Feld konzentriert??? 
Oder gibt es diese im gesamten Bereich vom Anleger???

Und vielleicht kann mir einer sagen ob es noch besser wird je weiter man Richtung Spitze geht? War jetzt so Höhe dritte Buhne. #h

Euch allen noch einen schönen dritten Advent. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja mal an der Knock :vik:


----------



## Upi

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Also wir haben die Wattis in Accumersiel gegraben und da waren überall welche. Wir sind aber auch weiter raus gelaufen, da kommt ein Priel und da war es echt Super teilweise 4 auf einen Streich, so konnten wir mit 8 Personen ca 1400 Stück in ca. 1,5-2 Stunden buddeln. ( 18.11.2010 )


----------



## minibarsch

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hello Again,

Upi sag mal ward ihr den schon wieder mal los? Wie waren die Fänge? Schon irgendwelche maßigen Dorsche? 

Muss gestehen, da bin ich wirklich heiß drauf ;-)


----------



## Upi

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Ähm wir waren nicht an der Knock, es ging doch um Wattis buddeln!
Wir waren auf Langeland.


----------



## minibarsch

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Na, klingt ja noch viel Besser #h War heute Vormittag wieder los. Aber außer Nase wischen nichts gewesen. 

Bleibe aber am Ball und werde weiter berichten


----------



## minibarsch

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

So Freunde es ist wieder soweit. Herrliches Wetter und um 12:30 NW Wattis buddeln. 

Irgendwie sind wir Angler ja auch ein Volk für sich. Wurde gestern wirklich gefragt, ob ich ein so schlechtes zu Hause habe, oder was mich sonst veranlassen würde bei diesem Wetter an die Nordsee zu gehen.#d

Hier im Board verstehen einen die Menschen, gibt doch nichts schöneres als draußen zu sein und zu fischen. Und noch ist die Nordsee ja nicht dicht gefroren also geht das Spiel weiter :vik:

Warten auf den Dickdorsch in der Brandung GRINS. Man hat ja bei Waldi gesehen unverhofft kommt oft, naja zumindest einmalig :q

Werde wenn ich es schaffe heute Abend gehorsam Meldung machen über den heutigen Tag.

Euch allen einen schönen Tag und viele dicke Fische


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Es war am 05.02.2004, Waser 5°, Luft 8°, Wind 7 West, fast Vollmond daher auch noch großer Tidehub, also mit dem Wind sehr hohes Wasser, ca 2 Stunden nach HW, 68cm 7 Pfund, das waren noch Zeiten, sollte es demnächst noch etwas Wärmer werden, werde ich es auch mal wieder versuchen
Waldi


----------



## minibarsch

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Moin Moin, so nun der kurze Bericht vom gestrigen Tag 

Würmer buddeln lief wie katze streicheln #h Ratz Fatz waren 50 Stück im Eimer. 

Danach kam die große Ernüchterung. Kein Biss in 3,5 Std. Ein Kollege aus Osnabrück war auch noch an der Knock, leider auch gar nichts. 

Naja vielleicht beim nächsten Mal. 

Waldi: Echt klasse Fisch, warst du eigentlich mal wieder los war dieses Jahr überhaupt schon Dorsch an der Knock also Maßige?

Freue mich über eure Antworten.


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

ich war 2 oder 3 mal im November - 1 Dorch 40 cm sonst nicht viel, auch wohl nur 3 bis 4 Wittlinge, jetzt bei der Kälte bleib lieber bei Muttern, das Wasser sollte schon wenigstens 5° haben, zur Zeit sind es Null oder sogar -1 überm Watt, das ist zu wenig!
guckst Du hier   http://www.bsh.de/aktdat/bm/Krummhoern.htm
Waldi


----------



## Upi

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Moin!
Man ( Mann ) könnte doch auch mal ein Boardi´s Brandungsangeln veranstalten an der Knock!!!
Ich wäre aber auch für etwas wärmeres Wetter-Wasser!
Spontan vielleicht.


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hatten wir auch schon, warum denn nicht nochmal!
Termin:Samstag 02.04.2011, ein Tag vor Neumond
Tidehub 2,90m
0,10m NW 09.10 Uhr Würmergraben
3,00m HW 14.54
0,10m NW 21.25

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## minibarsch

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Jawohl, da bin ich mit von der Partie ;-) 

Werde am Dienstag mal Richtung Ostsee aufbrechen. Kutter unsicher machen. 

Mal sehen ob die Jungse in der Ostsee noch Hunger haben :q


----------



## Michi1103

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hallo,

da wäre ich auch gerne mit dabei, aber für mich wäre es das erste mal und bis dahin müsste ich mir noch eine Ausrüstung zulegen. Aber Interesse hätte ich auf jedenfall.

Gruß Michi


----------



## Upi

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Hallo Michi,
das mit der Ausrüstung brauchst du noch nicht ich kann dir auch eine Brandungsrute leihen. Wenn du das nicht möchtest kannst du auch Karpfenruten nehmen oder Ruten mit etwas höheren Wurfgewicht. Ich habe da auch schon mal welche gesehen mit ganz normalen Aalangeln von ca. 200 cm länge. Vorfächer sind auch schnell gemacht und Blei gibt es schon für 1€ (ca. 100g)


----------



## Michi1103

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Moin Upi,

hab das jetzt erst gelesen. Vielen dank für das Angebot aber ich denke bis zum Termin werde ich mir schon eine zugelegt haben, ist auch immer schöner wenn man sein eigenes Zeug hat ;-)

Aber dennoch vielen dank für das Angebot und einen guten Rutsch.

Gruß Michi


----------



## Upi

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Das ist schon io. mir geht es nicht anders!
Übrigens wohnst du ja gleich um die Ecke!


----------



## Waldi

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Prost Neujahr ihr Knockis!
Teilnehmer 2. Knockboarditreffen am 02.04.11 Stand 01.01.11

Waldi
Upi
minibarsch
Michi1103


----------



## Upi

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Dann will ich hier auch mal ein Frohes neues Jahr wünschen!
Ich hoffe das man hier wieder schöne Berichte lesen kann.

Das klingt gut 02.04.2011


----------



## Lürt 2

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Moin zusammen,
ich wünsche Euch ein erfolgreiches Angeljahr 2011.
War schon lange nicht mehr online(daten verlust) 
Habe mich Neu anmelden müssen, letzter Beitrag war am 08.12.08.

das klingt wirglich gut 02.04.2011

Gruß Lars


----------



## suurhusen

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Was ist denn aus dem 02.04.11 geworden??

lg Uwe


----------



## Upi

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Keine Ahnung ist wohl so unterm Tisch gefallen.
Ich hab auch selbst nicht dran gedacht!


----------



## wurmwerfer

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*

Wie ist der Stand?
Gibt es noch Fänge, oder vertreibt die Sole den Fisch?


----------



## Tiberivs

*AW: Was ist los auf der Knock?*



suurhusen schrieb:


> An alle die die Knock nicht kennen, hier mal ein Bild davon.
> Am Bildrand ist der Anleger erkennbar.
> 
> mfg Suurhusen


Hallo , 
ich bin mal so frei und platze hier einfach mal so rein 
Zu welcher Stelle gehst du denn immer angeln ? Ganz im Norden auf den Foto ? Sieht ziemlich flach aus das Wasser .
mfg guido


----------

